# New to this whole support thing :P



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all!I've never posted on a support forum before, but I've been going through a rough patch and I figured now's as good a time as ever. Here's my story, and I'll try not to ramble as much as I do in person.So, I have IBS-A, Interstitial Cystitis, Food Allergies (to all legumes), mild GERD, and most recently - Panic Disorder. It's kind of a mouthful. The IBS I've had since I was little, the food allergies started two years ago, the Cystitis began last year, the GERD a little after that, and the Panic Disorder a month ago. I was just starting college this Fall, living away from home for the first time, and I was actually doing surprisingly well. I went for a month with very few episodes and very little pain. Then a month ago, I started getting really stressed for midterms and my IBS flared up so my doctor prescribed an anti-anxiety drug - Celexa (or Citralopram).That's when this whole crazy chain of events started. My first night of taking the Celexa within only a few hours of swallowing the pill, I woke up at midnight with what felt like a heart attack. My amazing roommate called an ambulance and I spent the night in the ER, where they explained that I had not had a heart attack (whew) but a panic attack. I was also super dehydrated from being sick so much so they used the opportunity to give me IV fluids. Unfortunately, the panic symptoms did not go away after that attack. All through night and morning I still had terrible chest pain, an out of breath feeling, numbness, weakness, and I was scared out of my mind. The ER discharged me and didn't give me anything to help with those very real symptoms... in retrospect, I wish I had asked for Ativan.My roommate walked me to the Student Health Center the next morning where a very kind doctor took on my case, ran a few tests just to be safe, and put me on a low dose of Xanax to help with the symptoms. Xanax, by the way, is a beautiful drug. It put me right to sleep. The soundest sleep I've ever had. Too bad you can't keep taking it forever, what with it being addictive and whatnot.We quickly discovered that I could not attend classes anymore. Every time I tried I had another panic attack. I felt exhausted, confused, sick to my stomach (or abdomen, more accurately) and weak. My parents came to pick me up that weekend because I was too weak to make it to the train station on my own. I tried taking the weekend off to relax before going back again, but of course, on the way back I had more panic attacks and got even sicker. We finally met with the Dean of Students to discuss my options, and after conferring with the doctor from the Student Health Center, a counselor, and the Dean, we decided to withdraw from the semester while I get treatment.That sucked. A lot.Since I've been home, I have been seeing my doctor, a counselor, and a nutritionist regularly. My first week back was hell; I couldn't leave the house without panic attacks and I couldn't eat anything without immediately getting sick. I lost 15 lbs in that week, got so dehydrated that I couldn't stand up without fainting, and pretty much slept all day. My doctor put me on Cymbalta 60mg for the Panic Disorder and depression, and started me on Bentyl for the IBS. The nutritionist has me on a high protein diet, and is working with me to rebuild my strength.I am doing much better now than I was a month ago. There are still a lot of weird side effects of medicines to contend with (including insomnia which explains why I'm posting at 2am), but I've stabilized my weight at 115 lbs, up from 110, and I've been able to go out of the house for a little bit at a time.So that's my story! One last thing... I still have some tests that I've been putting off forever, specifically, an colonoscopy. My old GI doctor told me the only thing we haven't ruled out is Crohn's Disease, but said it was very unlikely. The only way to know, though, is to have that colonoscopy. So, I finally made an appointment with a new GI doctor to discuss the possibility of more testing. I'd like some input, should I get the tests done?Thanks for reading (I'm sorry if I wrote too much!)


----------



## sickandtiredofit (Dec 5, 2011)

Peppermint15 said:


> Hi all!I've never posted on a support forum before, but I've been going through a rough patch and I figured now's as good a time as ever. Here's my story, and I'll try not to ramble as much as I do in person.So, I have IBS-A, Interstitial Cystitis, Food Allergies (to all legumes), mild GERD, and most recently - Panic Disorder. It's kind of a mouthful. The IBS I've had since I was little, the food allergies started two years ago, the Cystitis began last year, the GERD a little after that, and the Panic Disorder a month ago. I was just starting college this Fall, living away from home for the first time, and I was actually doing surprisingly well. I went for a month with very few episodes and very little pain. Then a month ago, I started getting really stressed for midterms and my IBS flared up so my doctor prescribed an anti-anxiety drug - Celexa (or Citralopram).That's when this whole crazy chain of events started. My first night of taking the Celexa within only a few hours of swallowing the pill, I woke up at midnight with what felt like a heart attack. My amazing roommate called an ambulance and I spent the night in the ER, where they explained that I had not had a heart attack (whew) but a panic attack. I was also super dehydrated from being sick so much so they used the opportunity to give me IV fluids. Unfortunately, the panic symptoms did not go away after that attack. All through night and morning I still had terrible chest pain, an out of breath feeling, numbness, weakness, and I was scared out of my mind. The ER discharged me and didn't give me anything to help with those very real symptoms... in retrospect, I wish I had asked for Ativan.My roommate walked me to the Student Health Center the next morning where a very kind doctor took on my case, ran a few tests just to be safe, and put me on a low dose of Xanax to help with the symptoms. Xanax, by the way, is a beautiful drug. It put me right to sleep. The soundest sleep I've ever had. Too bad you can't keep taking it forever, what with it being addictive and whatnot.We quickly discovered that I could not attend classes anymore. Every time I tried I had another panic attack. I felt exhausted, confused, sick to my stomach (or abdomen, more accurately) and weak. My parents came to pick me up that weekend because I was too weak to make it to the train station on my own. I tried taking the weekend off to relax before going back again, but of course, on the way back I had more panic attacks and got even sicker. We finally met with the Dean of Students to discuss my options, and after conferring with the doctor from the Student Health Center, a counselor, and the Dean, we decided to withdraw from the semester while I get treatment.That sucked. A lot.Since I've been home, I have been seeing my doctor, a counselor, and a nutritionist regularly. My first week back was hell; I couldn't leave the house without panic attacks and I couldn't eat anything without immediately getting sick. I lost 15 lbs in that week, got so dehydrated that I couldn't stand up without fainting, and pretty much slept all day. My doctor put me on Cymbalta 60mg for the Panic Disorder and depression, and started me on Bentyl for the IBS. The nutritionist has me on a high protein diet, and is working with me to rebuild my strength.I am doing much better now than I was a month ago. There are still a lot of weird side effects of medicines to contend with (including insomnia which explains why I'm posting at 2am), but I've stabilized my weight at 115 lbs, up from 110, and I've been able to go out of the house for a little bit at a time.So that's my story! One last thing... I still have some tests that I've been putting off forever, specifically, an colonoscopy. My old GI doctor told me the only thing we haven't ruled out is Crohn's Disease, but said it was very unlikely. The only way to know, though, is to have that colonoscopy. So, I finally made an appointment with a new GI doctor to discuss the possibility of more testing. I'd like some input, should I get the tests done?Thanks for reading (I'm sorry if I wrote too much!)


----------



## sickandtiredofit (Dec 5, 2011)

In my opinion it is far better to know for sure if it is Crohn's or not. The colonoscopy is not as bad as we think it is going to be. The nasty part is drinking the golightly the day before and it just makes you go a lot (which we already do). They put you to sleep for the colonscopy and you don't even know they have done it. Good luck and concentrate on getting as well as possible. Things will get better. God bless you!


----------



## inspiretheworld7 (Dec 6, 2011)

I had a colonoscopy, the prep was a hassle but I wasn't in pain.. just get a good book to read on the can







Afterwards I had a lot of gas pain and was given some pains meds to take home and I just slept it off. Really work it to know if you have Chrohn's. It's important to start getting treated for what you actually have. Be brave, sounds like you're working hard for your health.


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you, both!I saw a new GI doctor today and we scheduled the colonoscopy for next week; and a small capsule endoscopy after that if needed. I also had some blood work redone and will be going on a strict lactose-free diet after the colonoscopy to test for lactose intolerance again (or just to see if it helps).Also good news - my anxiety has gotten much better with medication and therapy and I should be starting classes again this January =)


----------



## sickandtiredofit (Dec 5, 2011)

Peppermint15 said:


> Thank you, both!I saw a new GI doctor today and we scheduled the colonoscopy for next week; and a small capsule endoscopy after that if needed. I also had some blood work redone and will be going on a strict lactose-free diet after the colonoscopy to test for lactose intolerance again (or just to see if it helps).Also good news - my anxiety has gotten much better with medication and therapy and I should be starting classes again this January =)


----------



## sickandtiredofit (Dec 5, 2011)

Therapy and medication can work wonders, sounds like you are on the right path to get your life back so good for you! Let us know how the colonoscopy goes. I'm praying for you.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome, hun







Sorry to hear that you had to go to the E.R. At least there was someone there with you. I always fear I'll end up in so much pain that i'll one day get taken to hospital, so i try my best to eliminate foods. A high protien diet sounds safer than a high fibre diet. I actually read somewhere that advised to eat more protiens, for i.b.s, rather than bread, potatoes, cake, pizza, scones. No i.b.s sufferer needs to eat foods that ferment in the gut. No wonder we can't digest fibre much. Misinformation. Dr's need to be well-educated about this illness. As my gut put me through hell after being put on a low-fibre diet. It felt like i was s******* acid. Sorry if that's too much detail. No wonder some of us get frantic.


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha, I agree entirely. Fiber is not my friend I'll post in this thread when I get the results back, and thank you again for the support!


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok hun. Good luck


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

So I finally got the results back on all of my tests, and as expected they were all negative for anything that could cause my symptoms. The diagnosis of IBS stands. To be honest, I am pretty unhappy with these results because of course I was hoping I'd have something treatable. But so it goes.Thanks all for the support through this testing process. At least I can be glad it's over.


----------



## Dr Dani MD (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Peppermint! Do not despair! It is actually a positive thing that it is IBS because it IS TOTALLY TREATABLE! Conventional medicine docs are not well trained in holistic medicine options and Mind-body medicine--which are some of the most effective treatments for IBS! Certain types of hypnotherapy, yoga-based programs, and dietary solutions all play a role in the holistic approach to IBS. I do a combination of these for my patients and have had great results-reducing the pain and bloating down to almost 0 in some people and got their bowel routines back on trackquote name='Peppermint15' timestamp='1327027447' post='854852']So I finally got the results back on all of my tests, and as expected they were all negative for anything that could cause my symptoms. The diagnosis of IBS stands. To be honest, I am pretty unhappy with these results because of course I was hoping I'd have something treatable. But so it goes.Thanks all for the support through this testing process. At least I can be glad it's over.[/quote]


----------



## iamkinghenry (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't see that you got stool samples done. Make sure to get tested for Ova and Parasites (at least 3 samples).I was diagnosed with IBS then 2 1/2 years later Giardia was found when I finally was ordered the samples. I had to ask my GI for them, yeah it's totally crazy that these weren't done when I first went to see him and that I had to ask for them.Helpful links:About stool samples:http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/stool-analysis-for-giardiasis-also-known-as-ova-and-parasite-testGiardia:http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCgQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cfsph.iastate.edu%2FFactsheets%2Fpdfs%2Fgiardiasis.pdf&ei=8_wST_mXMuT40gH4sMCOAw&usg=AFQjCNGbvTv1sVhV0YYAYfxs36bNJo1wMAI hope you can get better.


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions - but I believe I did have a stool sample taken many years ago.And to Dr. Gordon, I appreciate the support, and believe me I have not given up; however, I have tried nearly every diet, drug, and holistic therapy out there and have never been able to fully treat all of my symptoms. Even at its most manageable, I still experience episodes at least once a week. I'll keep at it though =)


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

well im new and i know what you mean why cant one of the test just come out positive so the doctors actully know what to do.


Peppermint15 said:


> So I finally got the results back on all of my tests, and as expected they were all negative for anything that could cause my symptoms. The diagnosis of IBS stands. To be honest, I am pretty unhappy with these results because of course I was hoping I'd have something treatable. But so it goes.Thanks all for the support through this testing process. At least I can be glad it's over.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

Peppermint15 said:


> Hi all!I've never posted on a support forum before, but I've been going through a rough patch and I figured now's as good a time as ever. Here's my story, and I'll try not to ramble as much as I do in person.So, I have IBS-A, Interstitial Cystitis, Food Allergies (to all legumes), mild GERD, and most recently - Panic Disorder. It's kind of a mouthful. The IBS I've had since I was little, the food allergies started two years ago, the Cystitis began last year, the GERD a little after that, and the Panic Disorder a month ago. I was just starting college this Fall, living away from home for the first time, and I was actually doing surprisingly well. I went for a month with very few episodes and very little pain. Then a month ago, I started getting really stressed for midterms and my IBS flared up so my doctor prescribed an anti-anxiety drug - Celexa (or Citralopram).That's when this whole crazy chain of events started. My first night of taking the Celexa within only a few hours of swallowing the pill, I woke up at midnight with what felt like a heart attack. My amazing roommate called an ambulance and I spent the night in the ER, where they explained that I had not had a heart attack (whew) but a panic attack. I was also super dehydrated from being sick so much so they used the opportunity to give me IV fluids. Unfortunately, the panic symptoms did not go away after that attack. All through night and morning I still had terrible chest pain, an out of breath feeling, numbness, weakness, and I was scared out of my mind. The ER discharged me and didn't give me anything to help with those very real symptoms... in retrospect, I wish I had asked for Ativan.My roommate walked me to the Student Health Center the next morning where a very kind doctor took on my case, ran a few tests just to be safe, and put me on a low dose of Xanax to help with the symptoms. Xanax, by the way, is a beautiful drug. It put me right to sleep. The soundest sleep I've ever had. Too bad you can't keep taking it forever, what with it being addictive and whatnot.We quickly discovered that I could not attend classes anymore. Every time I tried I had another panic attack. I felt exhausted, confused, sick to my stomach (or abdomen, more accurately) and weak. My parents came to pick me up that weekend because I was too weak to make it to the train station on my own. I tried taking the weekend off to relax before going back again, but of course, on the way back I had more panic attacks and got even sicker. We finally met with the Dean of Students to discuss my options, and after conferring with the doctor from the Student Health Center, a counselor, and the Dean, we decided to withdraw from the semester while I get treatment.That sucked. A lot.Since I've been home, I have been seeing my doctor, a counselor, and a nutritionist regularly. My first week back was hell; I couldn't leave the house without panic attacks and I couldn't eat anything without immediately getting sick. I lost 15 lbs in that week, got so dehydrated that I couldn't stand up without fainting, and pretty much slept all day. My doctor put me on Cymbalta 60mg for the Panic Disorder and depression, and started me on Bentyl for the IBS. The nutritionist has me on a high protein diet, and is working with me to rebuild my strength.I am doing much better now than I was a month ago. There are still a lot of weird side effects of medicines to contend with (including insomnia which explains why I'm posting at 2am), but I've stabilized my weight at 115 lbs, up from 110, and I've been able to go out of the house for a little bit at a time.So that's my story! One last thing... I still have some tests that I've been putting off forever, specifically, an colonoscopy. My old GI doctor told me the only thing we haven't ruled out is Crohn's Disease, but said it was very unlikely. The only way to know, though, is to have that colonoscopy. So, I finally made an appointment with a new GI doctor to discuss the possibility of more testing. I'd like some input, should I get the tests done?Thanks for reading (I'm sorry if I wrote too much!)


hi p15 welcome to the site, the colonoscopy is not bad... you don't remember very much and to be honest the preparation work ...drinking the special fluids to help clean out your insides is the worst part of the whole thing...they do not taste very good.... but once the procedure is over there are no ill effects, maybe a bit of gas that's it, the good news is the results rule in or out lots of things, i had an endoscope at the same time just to get it over with and they found i had an esophageal hernia that has probably been there for years and not mentioned in the 2 previous endoscopes so be brave and good luck....what is your diet like are you very restricted to what you can eat... we can share notes. maitland


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Brittany123 said:


> well im new and i know what you mean why cant one of the test just come out positive so the doctors actully know what to do.


Yeah exactly! But hey who knows, maybe in a few years or decades someone will actually figure IBS out in its entirety and come up with a complete treatment. One can hope =)


----------

